# iTunes Locks up



## KarlisD (Dec 3, 2010)

iTunes will boot up, play one song and then becomes totally unresponsive in Activity Monitor.
Have thrown away prefs from user library and disconnected iPhone and iPod. Still the same.
Music library is on an extn hard drive but always has been

Running on an iMac, OS 10.6.8 and iTunes 10.3.1

TIA

Karl


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

How much memory are you running (ram)? Depending on what you run all at once depends on the memory. I use to have 2gb in my iMac and it would slow up a bit till I upgraded to 4gb.


----------



## macbth (Jun 6, 2011)

Try running permissions 
Appl. Folder - Utilities Folder - Disk Utility - First Aid


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Also, how much free hard drive space do you have on the hard drive OS X is running from? Is there anything else plugged into the Mac?


----------



## KarlisD (Dec 3, 2010)

Am running 4 Gb ram on a 2.16 Ghz Core Duo iMac.

Have run disk utility several times and disk warrior a couple of times too

and

have 100Gb plus of free disk space on the drive but all the music is on another extn drive and has been for many months


----------



## macbth (Jun 6, 2011)

try pulling your Music library back to your main Hard Drive to see if location is the problem.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it become unresponsive, or just quiet? Does iTunes give any errors, or put any marks next to the song titles?


----------

